# Game 36: Heat @ Lakers (1/11/09 9:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Sunday, January 11th, 2009 | 9:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Marcus Banks
Jamaal Magloire
Chris Quinn
James Jones
Yakhouba Diawara
Mark Blount
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good luck tomorrow night; hope we don't see a repeat of the last time these two teams met. :biggrin:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is obviously gonna be a very tough game to win. 

We did an amazing job with their size in the last game but its gonna be very hard to do again. Kobe is also playing great lately.

Hopefully Beasley continues his great play.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

gonna be a rough one, but if we pulled it off on the road, it'd be more than great. 

nice avi W2M!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

That is a sick pic of Mario, W2M.

If we win this, our momentum would really help us roll through this trip. This is a confidence builder for the team, we need it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, I thought so too 

The entire pic is pretty sweet

http://d.yimg.com/a/p/sp/getty/51/f...0964a441b5-getty-83006033rw046_heat_kings.jpg


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Matrix, if you want i can make the pic a little more vivid. it looks dull. 

as for this game....its not going to be pretty.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> Matrix, if you want i can make the pic a little more vivid. it looks dull.
> 
> as for this game....its not going to be pretty.


Yeah, please do so. My photoshopping skills arent the best


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Yeah, please do so. My photoshopping skills arent the best


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


>


:cheers:


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

This is going to be very tough to win, on the road to a team who have found their form again. We are going to need big plays from everyone, and their size needs to be minimized.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

IbizaXL said:


> Matrix, if you want i can make the pic a little more vivid. it looks dull.
> 
> as for this game....its not going to be pretty.



by adding two girls kissing in the background?


I Was dissapointed when I saw the finished product!
:azdaja:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow, Joel just dunked on Bynum.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lakers are doing a much better job tonight of getting the ball inside on us. Bynum already has 8.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario picks up his 2nd foul and has to sit. DQ checks in. Wade moves to PG


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bynum again. He's got 10.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow. Magloire please. Joel just can't get beat down the floor by Bynum...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ from deeep

Wade2matrix!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shawn Marion is finally playing like he's realized that if he doesn't start busting his *** he ain't getting **** this offseason.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Flash is the Future said:


> Shawn Marion is finally playing like he's realized that if he doesn't start busting his *** he ain't getting **** this offseason.


I wouldn't mind giving this Shawn Marion a 1 year 17 million dollar contract this offseason.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Marion picked up his 2nd foul and has to sit. Too bad, he was playing well.

JJ and Jamaal now in


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade To Matrix!!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JJ kinda looks like Posey out there with his high socks and lanky body.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the sweet and1...off the carry


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade continues his Shaq-like free throw shooting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

James Jones misses badly on his 1st 3 pt shot of the season


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That James Jones 3 was ugly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-21 Lakers after 1

Kobe with 6 assists in the quarter. Bynum had 12 points.

Defense has to pick up. The Lakers are up to 56% shooting, we're at 42%


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice off the dribble basket by DQ.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Beasley picks up his 3rd and will have to sit for the rest of the half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice basket by Matrix


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with 7 straight Heat points


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice tip in by Jamaal to give Miami the lead


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn for 333 off the loose ball. Nice bounce there.

Heat up 3. Lakers call timeout


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Who is Powell and why is he getting so many minutes?


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

looks like Wade making late game subs call snubbing Magloire has sparked the fire under his ***. Mags is playing pretty well today. Aggressive, physical. Good D in general. Even fought for a rebound with Wade. I hope it is for the best and not for the worst though.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

myst said:


> Who is Powell and why is he getting so many minutes?


My thoughts exactly. Never heard of this guy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice basket by Marion again.

They are getting inside the paint easily on us.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Did I hear that right? Shaq-a-b.itch?

On another note, I heart Lakers girls. Yes I do!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Powell is playing a lot because of Odom being out. Im just as shocked though that he's taking and hitting step back 19 ft shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> Did I hear that right? Shaq-a-b.itch?
> 
> On another note, I heart Lakers girls. Yes I do!


Laker girls aint got nothing on the Heat dancers :azdaja:

But they're hot as hell though


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, so many times we've almost gotten a steal only to have the Lakers keep possession and either get a basket or free throws.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

lol @ Quinn battling Pau under the basket.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Nobodies at the Laker forum so I guess i'm just gonna post here for the game..


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Man, these Lakers announcers are terrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dq for 33333


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

God, I hate it when Kobe plays this passivly for this long.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

VanillaPrice said:


> Nobodies at the Laker forum so I guess i'm just gonna post here for the game..


Welcome :cheers:


myst said:


> Man, these Lakers announcers are terrible.


I like their color guy but their play by play guy's voice irritates me


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

51-50 Miami at the half

Good half for the Heat. Their size hurt us a lot. We need to find a way to keep them out of the paint where they are getting a bunch of easy baskets. And im sure Kobe will be looking for his shot a lot more in the next half.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe needs to come out aggresivly in the second half, he also needs to go at Wade like he was in the beggining of the game.

Wow, Wade can get to the paint whenever he wants, it's sortof annoying.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> God, I hate it when Kobe plays this passivly for this long.


at least your squad can score more than 2 pts if he does..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

VanillaPrice said:


> Kobe needs to come out aggresivly in the second half, he also needs to go at Wade like he was in the beggining of the game.
> 
> Wow, Wade can get to the paint whenever he wants, it's sortof annoying.


Kobe had a lot of success posting up Wade in the last meeting and im surprised the Lakers havent gone to that at all yet. I thought they'd also go at him more after he picked up an early foul on Fisher but they never did.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

^ Hahaha, I remember those days 2005-2007, that sucked. Oh well hopefully Beasley developes into a legit threat and you guys can actually get some size.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Welcome :cheers:
> 
> 
> I like their color guy but their play by play guy's voice irritates me


Opposite for me. Color guy is announcing as a fan instead of a broadcaster.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Kobe had a lot of success posting up Wade in the last meeting and im surprised the Lakers havent gone to that at all yet. I thought they'd also go at him more after he picked up an early foul on Fisher but they never did.


I have a feeling that the Lakers are going to go more to Kobe in the post in the second half.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i just turn on the TV and were up by 1 at halftime. wtf?! lol i thought we'd be down by like 15.

oh well, looking forward to the 2nd half.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

That guy coughing during the half time show is pretty funny, he thought he was off camera


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

IbizaXL said:


> i just turn on the TV and were up by 1 at halftime. wtf?! lol i thought we'd be down by like 15.
> 
> oh well, looking forward to the 2nd half.


wow, what kind of heat fan are you


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Laker girls aint got nothing on the Heat dancers :azdaja:
> 
> But they're hot as hell though


It's not because I heart Lakers Girl that I don't heart Heat dancers.

I have a lot of love to give!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

chairman5 said:


> wow, what kind of heat fan are you


the cynical type.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

^ A realistic one, the Heat have the infeior squad, not every fan thinks that their team is going to go 82-0


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

chairman5 said:


> wow, what kind of heat fan are you


Definitely a glass half-empty fan.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Lakers have the experience, size, talent and depth. Miami is the complete opposite to those qualities. thyre not 29-6 by accident.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

There's no way the Lakers lose this game, Fish hit a layup, it's a sign from God sorry guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, horrible start to the half.

We're so damn small. Its almost funny to watch them try to rebound sometimes. Our guys jump has high as they can while the opposing centers and PF's dont even jump yet still get higher than our guys :laugh: :nonono:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Great putback from Gasol!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> Definitely a glass half-empty fan.


im trying to figure out if i should be offended by this. lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quick hook for Joel. Jamaal is now in.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade probably yelled at Spoo...you know, since that precedent has been set.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we have such a stupid offense.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

You guys need a legit post threat in the absolute worst way.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Finally, DQ hits a 3. Miami's 1st basket of the 2nd half.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Gasol is playing pathetic tonight, nice hustle by Cook.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Letting Radmanovic out rebound you... :nonono:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i love this Miami team, very scrappy


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Stop hurting people Magloire. Jeeeez.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

every call is going in favor for the Lakers


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We're so small :laugh:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Magloire will pick up his 5th foul when he ***** slaps Rothstein and Spoo.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

chairman5 said:


> every call is going in favor for the Lakers


For someone who hates the Lakers as much as you do, you do seem to watch them alot.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> We're so small :laugh:


whats worse is that we rarely try to take advantage of that.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice layup by Marion


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

There we go Kobe!!!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow, i was expecting a block there, Wade just bails Kobe out


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

can anyone tell me where Beasley is?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> whats worse is that we rarely try to take advantage of that.


Its used to our strength on D.

Cant do much on offense with it since our bigs arent skilled at all.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

VanillaPrice said:


> For someone who hates the Lakers as much as you do, you do seem to watch them alot.


they are the most exciting in the 4th quarter as they usually have a tough time closing teams out


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Have I mentionned how I love the Lakers Girls?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

^ I know, he seemed to be playing well for you guys at the start of the game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

That ball just went off of Radman's foot...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Letting Radmanovic out rebound you... :nonono:


...and block your shot :nonono:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

see how easy it is to stop us? cover Wade and the rest of the team has no clue what to do. cant even improvise. pathetic.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Quinn needs to not leave Derek Fisher wide open...


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

^its gonna be like that until our young guys become rock solid and consistent..and unfortunately our other big name can't create..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Quinn needs to not leave Derek Fisher wide open...


Quinn will give us points by hitting open shots but damn, he just cant play any D at all.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Nice suit Lamar, one day you are going to look back at a picture of it and laugh at yourself.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with the and1!

two and1's in a row


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Woohoo. Udonis Haslem finally showed up.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD just cleared Kobe out with a screen. I've got to wonder if that was a foul or not on UD (but I didn't see a replay).


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Quinn is smart. he improvised when Wade was denied the ball and gave it to Beasley for the and 1.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Beasley AND1! We just keep pouring it on. And damn. Someone tell Tony+Eric that it's Vooo yaaa chich.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quinn with the step back 3


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Quinn is like Derek Fisher with brains


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Mike. You got to rotate faster and take that charge


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

so Diawara is our defensive stopper? lol


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Damnit! Again you guys creep back into the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

77-73 Lakers after 3


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Quinn with the step back 3


we got bailed out becasue up to that point, it was one on one with Quinn dribbling and the rest of his team mates staring at him


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Damnit! Again you guys creep back into the game.


Kobe is doing a great job denying Wade the ball. its a simple formula for LA.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tony got his Mt. Vernon mention in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley with the J


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Beasley Baby!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great drive by Beasley

Ariza travels again. Wow.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wow. Where are Magloire's elbows when you need them? Vujacic strikes again.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

hey, haslem...if you intend on fouling Bynum, make sure he doesnt get a shot off.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

What's the deal with leaving UD on Bynum? Did Spoelstra think that was going to work? Wade's not on the floor. UD can sit.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Wade and Bease better explode aboutnow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a shock. The Lakers push their lead up at the start of the 4th with Wade on the bench..


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

our lack of size,is like cancer in this game on the boards and defensively...slowly killing us.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we need some Jamaal-scissor-elbows in action!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Marion for Boozer, make it happen Riley because this is just sort of depressing to watch.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> What's the deal with leaving UD on Bynum? Did Spoelstra think that was going to work? Wade's not on the floor. UD can sit.


with the genius of Spoo...he's going to instead sit Beasley. some how its his fault.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Wade


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Wade got that drive every possession is Kobe isn't guarding


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sahsa from 3. Damn.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

we need someone to rough up Vujacic. at least slightly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And Wade again


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

god i hate sasha fierce


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I hate everything about Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice and1 by UD!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow, what a And1 by UD!!!!!!!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

damn Haslem...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Haslem has had 2 nice And 1s this game.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

there u go UD!!!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Kobe needs to heat up..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Marion nearly posting up Pau Gasol almost made me


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice slip off the screen by UD and he's fouled.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

lakers defense froze there


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ah, theres the Wade To Haslem special.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD has been great. I seem to remember that he generally plays well in the Staples Center.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

VanillaPrice said:


> I hate everything about Wade.


good


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

lol at 'sasha fierce'


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> ah, theres the Wade To Haslem special.


Hopefully Wade and Beasley build that type of chemistry in time.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Marion nearly posting up Pau Gasol almost made me


really? i felt more like this.:banghead:


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

lot of weak fouls being called, BALL DONT LIE!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to Beasley!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

dang a silly TO


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

What the **** was that!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

WOW, that looked like Wade-to-Shaq.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

where magloire? need someone down there

Bease should have gone for the poster, at least get the freethrows


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Beasley had no chance against Bynum.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I'd like to see Beasley take it right to the defenders chest there and not try to go around him all the time.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

RadMan for threeee!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Somebody need to karate chop the space cadet. We're getting owned by their 3 point shooters.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

why are they doubling Kobe????? that far from the basket, just asking to give up points

wow lots of mistakes, Pau is killing us and hes shooting 3/13


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice J by Beasley


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

no mistakes, no doubling Kobe 35 ft away, and we have a chance


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Beasley.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

another double on Kobe with the pick, wth? let Kobe take the pull up on Wade instead of giving up open lanes and shots


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Gasol!!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Beasley is awesome.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley again!

Too bad we cant get stops now


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

wow Bease playing great


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Chris Quinn leaves Fisher open. Marion loses the rebound. :banghead:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And we get a stop and cant control the rebound :nonono:

WTF was Quinn doing on D? He's lucky Fisher missed that 3.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

This is one of the first games that I can't really criticize Spoelstra at all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley for 3333333


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Chris Quinn is clowing around on defense. And Beasley is ****ing insane.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Fisher sucks.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

ya!!!!!!!! Beaseeeeeeee


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shawn Marion you *******. You've got a teammate in Dwyane Wade who you've seen all year long pumpfaking. And you bite on Kobe's.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

bad foul Marion!!!


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

You're my boy Beas!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> This is one of the first games that I can't really criticize Spoelstra at all.


the doubles on Kobe 30 ft away from the basket lead to quite a few easy drives and open 3s for the Lakers, we could have used a defensive rebounder


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley again!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

ZOMFG Michael Beasley!!!!!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow, Beasley is really clutch.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade to UD!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Haslem with the dunk!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

oh god!!!! finally the doubles pay offffffffffffff1!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And the rebounding comes to kill us once again. Too bad.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Damnit Kobe



Bynum!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

****!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Only kinda. We left Bynum to work with Kobe. Our guys should've stayed on their man there. Let Wade deal with Kobe.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

look at those two tree monsters converge on the basket! wow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yo, **** this ****. I'd go for the 3 and the win here.

Anyone else?


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Beasley with a 3 for the win??


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

we cant rebound....at all


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Wade with the drive to the basket, And1 on Pau ....... cmon!!!!!!!!!!!!!! high pick roll


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade2Matrix said:


> Yo, **** this ****. I'd go for the 3 and the win here.
> 
> Anyone else?


Seriously. No need for overtime. If we lose...it's the Lakers on the road. Oh well, we did our best.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Quinn. You were wide open.....


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

shot looked flat, nice try nice try


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I don't care if Quinn was open. This play had Beasley/Wade all over it.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

**** quinn


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Oh thank God..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

good look for quinn

cant complain about that one


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

damn it quinny! wide open, can't ask for more..


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

VanillaPrice said:


> Oh thank God..


You can thank me later. Right now we've got a game to finish.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Why would they not call a foul when Kobe headbutts Wade?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I don't care if Quinn was open. This play had Beasley/Wade all over it.


Yeah, I was gonna point out that it looked like a play setup for Wade to drive and continue to the rim or kick it back to Beasley who looked wide open for the 3.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Lakers with 17 offensive rebounds, and 9-17 from 3 you would think theyd be leading by double digits

rad misses bothhhhh gotta have faith


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

myst said:


> **** quinn


that was a good shot. he was wide open.

too bad we're so small for rebounding.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, that 1st free throw barely went in.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Radman's lucked out on two FTs in the 4th quarter. That kinda sucks.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

My stream just died. League pass owes me money.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

get dairy queen, rio, quinn, wade and bease out!


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

myst said:


> Why would they not call a foul when Kobe headbutts Wade?


More like they don't call the clear goaltend about a minute back.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I almost wonder if Phil Jackson said "Go out there and leave Quinn open. Wade will pass to him. We can't let Beasley/Wade shoot it"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 33333


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Woot Cook for 333333333333333!


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Beautyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

DQ for 3!!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kobe aint missing.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Wth I Thought That Was A 33333?????

Dq For 3 This Time


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was close. 

Heat lose 108-105

Too bad. Nothing we can do about them just being taller than us.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow, good game guys.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

at least it was a good game. but still...a loss is a loss. no moral victories here.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

No Foul Called?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We ran out of timeouts? That sucks. I'm still pretty pissed that we went to Chris Quinn at the end there. I mean, he made the shot in GS, but still. He wasn't the hot hand.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Wow, good game guys.


likewise. i much rather have this than a blow out game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, just saw the replay. Looked like Fisher clearly fouled DQ on the last 3. Oh well.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

damn, we fell just short of a real big road win (pun intended)


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dang.

I missed the whole game.

Can someone give me atleast an update on how Michael Beasley played?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Sasha Vujacic, Josh Powell, and Vladimir Radmanovic combined for 36 points on 14-24 shooting. No wonder we lost.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Smithian said:


> Dang.
> 
> I missed the whole game.
> 
> Can someone give me atleast an update on how Michael Beasley played?


he took no prisoners


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> We ran out of timeouts? That sucks. I'm still pretty pissed that we went to Chris Quinn at the end there. I mean, he made the shot in GS, but still. He wasn't the hot hand.


c'mon man dude was wiiiiide open.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Dang.
> 
> I missed the whole game.
> 
> Can someone give me atleast an update on how Michael Beasley played?


He was ridiculous in the 4th quarter. He was making jumper after jumper after jumper and he even mixed in a few drives to the basket.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> We ran out of timeouts? That sucks. I'm still pretty pissed that we went to Chris Quinn at the end there. I mean, he made the shot in GS, but still. He wasn't the hot hand.


Quinn was the only one open, and besides, it was a broken play. it was a good shot. just a bit short.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

Flash is the Future said:


> Sasha Vujacic, Josh Powell, and Vladimir Radmanovic combined for 36 points on 14-24 shooting. No wonder we lost.


out rebounded by 15, 17 O rebounds, and questionable defensive scheme on kobe by Spo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> Dang.
> 
> I missed the whole game.
> 
> Can someone give me atleast an update on how Michael Beasley played?


:worthy: Beasley 

That's all you need to know about how Beasley played. Especially in the 4th where he scored 16, including like 10 straight. The man was unstoppable.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We got lucky with this one. Anybody want Vlad? He had a good shooting night tonight, but he is easily the dumbest player alive in crunch time. The play leaving Cook open on the baseline is a regular occurrence in close games for Vlad. Best of luck this season.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Sasha Vujacic, Josh Powell, and Vladimir Radmanovic combined for 36 points on 14-24 shooting. No wonder we lost.


credit our overhelp style of D, 'where leaving wide open 3 pt. shooters happen'


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Sasha Vujacic, Josh Powell, and Vladimir Radmanovic combined for 36 points on 14-24 shooting. No wonder we lost.


That plus the ever rising free throw disparity between us and our opponents. Tonight it was 31 to 14, and outscored by 15 from the line.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Dangit. Was it his best game so far?

Did we give him the ball down low at all or was it him receiving the ball on the perimeter and the high post then making plays?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Rather Unique said:


> c'mon man dude was wiiiiide open.


He was wide open, but it still wound up being a broken play (coming out of a timeout?). Michael Beasley was 7-9 in the 4th quarter getting whatever he wanted. Quinn was 0-1 in the 4th quarter, and he wound up having to make a really low grab on that pass.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Dangit. Was it his best game so far?
> 
> Did we give him the ball down low at all or was it him receiving the ball on the perimeter and the high post then making plays?


High post. And it probably was his best game so far.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> We got lucky with this one. Anybody want Vlad? He had a good shooting night tonight, but he is easily the dumbest player alive in crunch time. The play leaving Cook open on the baseline is a regular occurrence in close games for Vlad. Best of luck this season.


If Vlad didn't have a contract that ran through 2010, then yes. Because he does, the most I could see us offering is like Marcus Banks+James Jones for Vlad+filler so we wouldn't take on any salary. Good luck to you guys too! :cheers:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> We got lucky with this one. Anybody want Vlad? He had a good shooting night tonight, but he is easily the dumbest player alive in crunch time. The play leaving Cook open on the baseline is a regular occurrence in close games for Vlad. Best of luck this season.


sure, we'll take him. he'll instantly become our best big man in the team.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

man, I really wanted us to win this one. Heat games have been amazing lately. Almost every games feels like a playoff game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

In the last 3 games we've played close all game long, only to allow a quick run where we go down about 8-10, and spend the rest of the game fighting to get back in the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> man, I really wanted us to win this one. Heat games have been amazing lately. Almost every games feels like a playoff game.


We havent had a blowout type game since the game at Phoenix, and that was in November. Hopefully we get one here soon.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade shouldve started the 4th.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

For the record, Michael "The Beast, Beas Knees, Beastley, B'Easy" Beasley's last 5:

41 mins, 17 pts, 7 reb, 2 ast, 7-12 fg, 3-6 ft, 2 stl, 1 blk, 2 to's, 2 pf's against New Jersey
29 mins, 15 pts, 12 reb, 2 ast, 7-14 fg, 1-2 3fg, 2 to's, 2 pf's against San Antonio
21 mins, 12 pts, 3 reb, 3 ast, 5-12 fg, 2-2 ft, 1 stl, 1 to, 4 pf's against Denver
35 mins, 23 pts, 10 reb, 2 ast, 10-19fg, 2-3 3fg, 1-3 ft, 1 pf against Sacramento
22 mins, 23 pts, 5 reb, 10-16 fg, 1-1 3fg, 2-3 ft, 2 stl, 2 to, 4 pf against LA

Averages: 29.6 mins, 18 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 1.8 apg, 1.0 stl, 1.8 to's, 2.6 pf's, 53% from the floor, 66% from downtown and 57% from the line.


Yeeeeeeeeeeeah Boooooooooooi


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

MB30 said:


> For the record, Michael "The Beast, Beas Knees, Beastley, B'Easy" Beasley's last 5:
> 
> 41 mins, 17 pts, 7 reb, 2 ast, 7-12 fg, 3-6 ft, 2 stl, 1 blk, 2 to's, 2 pf's against New Jersey
> 29 mins, 15 pts, 12 reb, 2 ast, 7-14 fg, 1-2 3fg, 2 to's, 2 pf's against San Antonio
> ...


He's coming around nicely. We always knew he could easily score a bunch as long as he got the minutes but two things that are good to see that are improving lately are the rebounding numbers and that his fouls per game are going down.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice to see B-Easy playing well recently. It's a shame we lost, but it was a great effort. We shouldn't have broken the play to Quinn though, give it to Beasley.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Ya Beasley came up big, unfortunatly we still lost. Wade was on fire earlier in the game


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bease's jumper was wetter than than a young jenna jameson.

I have a feeling that this is just the beginning, dunno. Unlike Bargnani who is having a rollercoaster offense success, I have a feeling Bease will keep getting better.

His 57% from the line is beyond weak though.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Why wasn't Chalmers in at all in the second half? After Fisher scored several times I figured I would see him come in... but he just kept the bench warm?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> Bease's jumper was wetter than than a young jenna jameson.
> 
> I have a feeling that this is just the beginning, dunno. Unlike Bargnani who is having a rollercoaster offense success, I have a feeling Bease will keep getting better.
> 
> His 57% from the line is beyond weak though.


Yeah one thing taht he hasnt had as much sucess with is driving in. I think one thing hes def gotta learn is when teh double comes dish it out, i cant stress that enough, it'll help the team a lot. Eventually im hoping one day he'll get the respect that Wade does, then he'll be leathal bc it does seem like he gets smacked around in the paint when he drive it in.


----------

